# Do these exist?



## jp4294 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey guys, 
I'm just looking for a specific part and I have no idea if they exist or not.
I'm after something that will allow me to make a cheap drain tarp.
Preferably something made of PVC that has a flange on one end and is about the size of a garden hose on the other.
Here's a picture I drew up on what I'm planning on making:
Tarp Fitting.jpg

Any help would be greatly appreciated
Cheers


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

houseplumber...

Give the man a better iso would ya?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Please post an intro, in the intro section


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

I know where to get that. But I think it uses silicone instead of a gasket and instead of bolts it uses zip ties


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> I know where to get that. But I think it uses silicone instead of a gasket and instead of bolts it uses zip ties


I know the one your thinking about that uses gear clamps and duct tape which works fine.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

So, a mechanical flange by water hose fitting, home depot should have that.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

If the part that you need doesn't exist, fabricate one.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

jp4294 said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm just looking for a specific part and I have no idea if they exist or not.
> I'm after something that will allow me to make a cheap drain tarp.
> Preferably something made of PVC that has a flange on one end and is about the size of a garden hose on the other.
> ...


You may want to try two 3/4" FIP SCH 80 companion flanges. The upper one you would install a 3/4" MIP plastic plug. The lower one you would install a 3/4" MIP X whatever adapter you need for your hose.

Mark


----------

